# Freddy Krueger 2010 costume



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love it or hate it, I like the 2010 Nightmare on Elm Street. I did a costume back in '10 when the movie came out but sold all the pieces off to do other projects. I have done a couple of different traditional Freddys over the years ( you can see pics in my Costumes album) and decided that for Halloween 2014 I'd bring him back to the boiler room. This time I wanted to revisit the Jackie Earl Haley Freddy which meant starting from scratch. 

I used my black dirty work pants and boots that I use for my other Freddy costumes. I still had a 2010 styled sweater tucked away so I brought it back out and weathered it up. I repainted my latex left hand to better match the mask, which is the "nightmare Reborn" mask from The Prop Shop. I have a nice picture of it in my Masks album. My glove is one of the Joe D. Mack (the guy who made them for the film) remake gloves. I bought a Scala brand fedora and weathered it a bit and reshaped it.

Overall I'm pleased with the costume. This Halloween will see the garage once again transformed into Freddys lair and I can't wait to bring the whole set up to life.


Just a note, I was using a yellowish colored bulb for lighting effect in a couple of these pictures. Though not the first one. That's just photo shopped. lol 
















































And, just having some fun:


----------

